# Light fixtures at lowes?



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

While I was at lowes hardware store buying items for my acrylic lid. I shot over to the light section and checked out some of their light fixtures. I was surprised by how cheap they were. There was a 4ft light fixture for only $10. Could these be used for the lighting of an aquarium? I just made me an acrylic top for the aquarium, but I am planning on building a canopy for my tank to hide all the lights, filters, ect. It is a 125gal. I dont plan on having a heavily planted tank either. Could I use these?

Heres a website you can go to to check it out. This one is not the exact one (could not find the one I saw on lowes' website), but its along the lines.

http://www.truevalue.com/mobile/catalog/product.cmd?productId=21489
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

I would say yes. Just be careful that it doesn't come in contact with water. Aquarium fixtures are more insulated than shop lights. Also, try to keep the tubes up off of the acrylic panel. I'm sure there is a lot of advice and more expert knowledge than mine to come, so read on. Good luck.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

They can be used but you need to modify the cover for the bulbs and they are best hung above the aquarium panel not directly on it.

check ebay for fixtures, you can get some good fixtures on there.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Tazman said:


> They can be used but you need to modify the cover for the bulbs and they are best hung above the aquarium panel not directly on it.
> 
> check ebay for fixtures, you can get some good fixtures on there.


What exactly do you mean by modifying the cover for the bulbs?


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Tazman said:


> They can be used but you need to modify the cover for the bulbs and they are best hung above the aquarium panel not directly on it.
> 
> check ebay for fixtures, you can get some good fixtures on there.


Could I not just buy the ficture and the bulbs to fit the fixture and mount it in my canopy?


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, if your canopy will keep the fixture dry and the tubes above the acrylic. I think that is what Tazman meant. I think we're getting confused over the terms top, canopy and cover.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

fish monger said:


> Yes, if your canopy will keep the fixture dry and the tubes above the acrylic. I think that is what Tazman meant. I think we're getting confused over the terms top, canopy and cover.


LOl, yeah I think so. I made an acrylic top to help with the evaporation. And now I am going to build a canopy to hid all the mess like, lights, filters, and tubing. I plan to have whatever light fixture, connected to the top of the canopy on the inside. I will be painting the inside of the canopy white to reflect better. That is my plan as it stands now.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

I think you're on the right track.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Definately... You could probably go with some good low-light plants later if you wanted to. 2 full-length bulbs would do.

(especially if they can take t5 or t8 bulbs)

I've thought about lining up all my 10's on one shelf with one of those fixtures over all my tanks... the tubes are much cheaper than the CFL's I use now.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

You probably want to stay away from the T12's. I hear that they are being fazed out and that the current inventory is all that will be sold.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Most new fixtures that take T12 (at least the ones I've seen at wal-mart) take T12 and T8's I think. They're about $10-$15.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

fish monger said:


> You probably want to stay away from the T12's. I hear that they are being fazed out and that the current inventory is all that will be sold.


Highly doubtful, too many organizations still use them mainly because they are lazy and don't think of long term energy savings, I know where I work we buy T-12s by the pallet and as long as their is money to be made the bulbs will still be made, it would take an act of congress to get people to stop using T-12. Its probably going to be 10-20 years before you see a phase out of T-12 bulbs.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm thinkin if the fixture has an acrylic cover, it would work just fine in a canopy even w/o the acrylic you just made. Just needs marine varnish on the inside of the canopy.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Marine varnish?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

CinBos said:


> Marine varnish?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes....It's the type of varnish used to treat exposed wood on BOATS - it holds up and protects the wood under harsh marine conditions.


----------



## watertown28 (Apr 15, 2012)

You can use a normal shop light to light the tank and grow plants. I use it now with one tank. Its a basic 2 bulb setup with 2x T8 daylight bulbs. Color temp is 6500K per bulb and 32w each. Its on a 72 gallon bow front. I currently have 3 plants in the tank, and they seem to be doing well.

Also, what is said about being careful about the exposed bulbs is right. Make sure no water can it it, I got mine sitting up about 2 to 3 inches above the covers.


----------

